# Photoshop Element plus XXL-Plugin: Perspektivische Verformung



## Sempervivum (7. April 2016)

Liebe Photoshop-Freunde,
ich habe Photoshop Elements 14 mit dem XXL-Plugin und bekomme leider das perspektivische Verformen nicht hin (unter Bild - Transformieren - perspektivisches Verformen). Das Zusatzfenster wird zwar aufgeblendet, aber das Fenster unten mit den Werkzeugeigenschaften behält den Zustand des zuletzt benutzten Werkzeugs.
In der Anleitung steht, man soll zunächst ein Rechteck aufziehen, aber das klappt bei mir nicht. Die Reaktionen auf Mausaktivitäten sind entsprechend dem zuvor gewählten Werkzeug.
Viele Grüße - Ulrich


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. April 2016)

Hi,
also mein Vater hat auch das PSE14 und ich hab mit dem Prog so ganz merkwürdige Probleme.
ich würd sagen das Programm ist einfach scheiße.


----------

